# gentoo e mate-xfce -problema installazione

## giorg01

ciao a tutti sono nuovo di gentoo ho provato un po tutte le distro in questi ultimi anni mi mancava solo gentoo (' :Very Happy: ')

come da titolo ho appena fini un installazione minimale volevo installre mate e i driver fglx (ho un ati)

ma seguendo la guida: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MATE#USE_flags

...

(chroot) giorg / # emerge mate-base/mate      

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libxml2[python,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_single_target_python2_7(+)?] required by (dev-util/itstool-2.0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-3.4:3" has unmet requirements.

- x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2::gentoo USE="introspection -X (-aqua) -cloudprint -colord -cups -debug -examples -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( aqua wayland X )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( aqua wayland X ) xinerama? ( X )

(dependency required by "gnome-base/dconf-0.20.0[X]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-desktop-1.8.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-1.8.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate" [argument])

come posso andate avanti?

grazie e scusate sono completamente ignorante di gentooLast edited by giorg01 on Tue Sep 02, 2014 1:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pierino_89

Ciao, da quel che vedo non hai impostato le USE flag di base per il sistema e probabilmente non hai nemmeno selezionato un profilo (trovi come fare nel manuale di installazione). In particolare, è impossibile installare alcunché di grafico se non abiliti almeno la USE "X" (abilita il supporto al server X)   :Razz:   :Wink: 

Ti consiglio anche di postare l'output di "emerge --info" o il contenuto di make.conf quando chiedi aiuto, così le persone si fanno un'idea della tua configurazione   :Wink: 

----------

## giorg01

ok ho impostato il profilo e le flag sto ricompilandfo il kernel

sto provando x gradi

ora cerco di avviare il serverx con xfce poi serchero di inastallare mate

(' :Embarassed: ')

grazie

----------

## giorg01

mi viene questo errore se cerco di installare i driver ati:

 ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.1_pre897::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3181:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

```
(chroot) giorg / # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.15.10-1-MANJARO x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.15.10-1-MANJARO-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_430_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3912872 total,    190084 free

KiB Swap:    7752700 total,   7752464 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Sep 2014 19:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

```
  GNU nano 2.3.2           File: /var/log/Xorg.0.log                            

[    49.330]

X.Org X Server 1.12.4

Release Date: 2012-08-27

[    49.330] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    49.331] Build Operating System: Linux 3.15.10-1-MANJARO x86_64 Gentoo

[    49.331] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.14.14-gentoo #3 SMP Mo$

[    49.331] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo root=$

[    49.331] Build Date: 02 September 2014  01:02:30AM

[    49.331]

[    49.331] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    49.332]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    49.332] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    49.333] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep  2 04:02:31 20$

[    49.333] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c8b00

[    49.333] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    49.333]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

```

ho installato gentoo tramite chroot da altra partizione 

se cerco di avviare startx

moi viene la shermata nera

abbiate pazienza sono nuovo ma ancora non dispero di raggiungere una configurazione funzionante  :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## pierino_89

Startx ovviamente non funziona perché hai messo solo "fglrx" in VIDEO_CARDS e non sei riuscito ad installare gli ati-drivers   :Razz:  quindi, o sostituisci "fglrx" con "radeon" nella lista (usi i driver open source) oppure vediamo di capire perché non si installano.

In particolare, quando la build fallisce dovrebbe citare un file di log in cui trovare gli errori. Oppure, sali un po' più su e in mezzo ai comandi di compilazione dovresti trovare il messaggio.

----------

## giorg01

grazie 

vedo di provare e postare il tutto

quanto prima

----------

